# Sage option



## Sendoh (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to know if it's possible to implement a sage option just so you don't bump up threads when you're contributing a new post as a sort of afterthought. Possible benefits: leave the post there (to complete the thread, such as additional tidbits of information) for the sake of thread searchers and subscribers to read, but not important enough to be bumped up.

And no, I'm not a /b/tard or 4channer, so please don't flame me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: sage is a command in 4chan where you don't bump the thread up after you post a message, it remains where it is.

Also, possible repercussion: People sage-ing in century-old threads hoping to increase their post count.


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

wat do u mean by "sage"?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 3, 2008)

It's something stupid created by 4chan.


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> It's something stupid created by 4chan.



i went on 4chan once. a few yrs ago. freaky place. heard sum guy got banned for posting a picture of a dead girl covered in maggots O.O


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i didnt get banned for posting a dead girl covered in maggots...

Anyway, we don't need "sage" but we need an option to reply without bumping the topic. I suggested this to Sinkhead and he thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 3, 2008)

sage sounds like a good idea, would be rather useful. I'm for it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

Wait, so what would that change exactly?  New posts would still appear on the top-right of the homepage and stuff, but the topic itself won't be brought up?

So, just like USN and Blog Articles?


----------



## Seven (Oct 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> It's something stupid created by 4chan.


Wrong.

It originated in Japanese BBS imageboard systems. Sage is the shortened form of "sageru," meaning to lower, to move back. It is not something "stupid" created by 4chan, it was by default implemented by the board configuration. How it's used is based on the user, and shouldn't be altogether be considered a stupid creation, but rather, a user-driven function used to move unpopular/undesired threads backwards and the good, worthy-read threads forward. That's the gist of it.

Anyhow, I'm for using it, if it does get rid of useless or altogether superficial threads. Just not in the form of "sage" though. Using it by that name would only make some trouble.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 4, 2008)

If there's an option to reply without bumping the topic, people will just use it to up their post counts.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want a avatar like urs, where to i get it?


----------



## Sendoh (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions. I'm wondering if it can be implemented though. Must be hard, since I've not seen any forum which has this option other than the *chan type forums.



			
				Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Wait, so what would that change exactly?  New posts would still appear on the top-right of the homepage and stuff, but the topic itself won't be brought up?
> 
> So, just like USN and Blog Articles?
> 
> ...



Mentioned that in my first post. A possible option would be to restrict the accumulation of post counts with sage, or something to that effect, or an entirely different tabulation all together. E.g. Your posts which go toward the 500 title-change mark are, let's say 174, but your other posts, including sage and testing area posts, are recorded separately.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 4, 2008)

That sounds wonderful.  I'm for it as well.  If anything, the post can appear in the Recent Discussions on the Forums box, but when you go to that actual forum, the topic from 2004 that someone bumped won't be staring us blankly in the face.

If you don't want to call it Sage...well, bringing up way-old topics is called necro'ing.  So why not something life- or holy-related? You know, opposites.  Or if you want to call it bumping, you can call it something like Flat or Flatline or whatnot.  

Flatline.  It does like its namesake, kills topics and makes sure they stay down.  That and there won't be any annoying bumps in the road if it's all flat.  

Steamroller!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> It's something stupid created by 4chan.


2channel actually. 

I like this idea but I don't think it could be worked into IPB easily.


----------

